# charniere droite powerbook casse !! des ides ?



## fbethe (26 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

La charnière droite de mon powerbook G4 titanium s'est cassée !
... la partie rotative qui est "soudée" entre le mac et l'écran... tout cassée net !

vous avez des idées, des adresses, des prix ... pour réparer ? ou meme une astuce ????

merci


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2003)

attend toi a devoirs changer ton écran


----------



## nantucket (27 Décembre 2003)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> La charnière droite de mon powerbook G4 titanium s'est cassée !
> ... la partie rotative qui est "soudée" entre le mac et l'écran... tout cassée net !
> ...



C'est un classic du Titanium, alors c'est soit AppleCare, soit changement de la dalle LCD. Mais de toute façon, tu vas sûrement passer à la caisse...désolé pour toi !
Fais un recherche dans ce forum, tu trouveras plein de post à ce sujet.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

La charnière des Alu 15" est elle la même?


----------



## Claude number X (29 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La charnière des Alu 15" est elle la même?



C'est pas du tout le principe, ça à l'air plus robuste.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

Je suis soulage moi qui est un Alu 15"


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2003)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> La charnière droite de mon powerbook G4 titanium s'est cassée !
> ... la partie rotative qui est "soudée" entre le mac et l'écran... tout cassée net !
> ...



Si la réparation est trop chère, revend ton TI en pièces détachés et achête toi un AluBook


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

Oui prends un Alu


----------



## VKTH (30 Décembre 2003)

Euh... excusé mais je fais pas la distinction en alu, titanium, powerbook...

Un alu c'est le(s)quel(s) ?
Et un titanium ?

un Powerbook 17" c'est un alu ou un titanium ?
un ibook 15" ?

merci d'éclairer ma lanterne concernant les surnoms !


----------



## kruty (30 Décembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Euh... excusé mais je fais pas la distinction en alu, titanium, powerbook...
> 
> Un alu c'est le(s)quel(s) ?
> Et un titanium ?
> ...



ouéé les Titanium, ce sont les "vieux" portables G4 d'Apple.  Les metalliques. Avec le clavier noir. 

les Alubook, remplassent les Titanium, clavier métal (plastik peint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et donc voila les 12"- 15" et 17".

et les ibook, viens du nom de l'imac portable : donc G3 et platique. donc les portables blanc sont les ibook (mais maintenant ils sont G4)


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

L'Alu est plus résistant que le Titanium non??


----------



## emilpatovic (30 Décembre 2003)

Salut

Une fois que ce sera réparé, la prochaine fois que tu transportes ton PB, il faut le placer avec les charnière EN HAUT dans le sac...


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

MDR moi je vais toujours l'inverse avec mon Alu????


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> MDR moi je vais toujours l'inverse avec mon Alu????



toujours mettre les charnières de portable en HAUT car en bas elle encaisser tout les chocs (la pose d'un sac par terre peu être suffisant a la casse d'une charnière !


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Ok j'ai noté, dorénavant je ferai ainsi


----------



## Joachim du Balay (31 Décembre 2003)

ah mais attention...., à ce moment là, c'est le bouton d'ouverture de l'écran qui risque d'être actionné à l'insu de ton plein gré... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       donc si le PwB n'est pas bien maintenu par des sangles en croix dans sa sacoche, pour qu'il ne touche pas les bords, il vaut mieux qu'il repose sur un des côtés...


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Justement moi j'ai une simple saccoche Case Logic. C'est pour ca que je le met avec la fente du lecteur vers le haut....


----------



## fbethe (1 Janvier 2004)

Bon pour ma charniere cassée.... je suis bricoleur, je suis en train de la réparer à moindre coût !!!


----------



## vincmyl (2 Janvier 2004)

Oui ca te coutera moins cher...


----------



## pulgoton (12 Mai 2007)

fbethe a dit:


> Bon pour ma charniere cassée.... je suis bricoleur, je suis en train de la réparer à moindre coût !!!



Bonjour, je suis content de voir que tu t'en sors mais le lien ne marche pas, comment on fait pour changer, je suis bricoleur aussi mais sur ifixit je ne trouve pas d'indications pour les charnières

Merci d'avance!


----------

